# Medir corriente en colector del transistor



## eduardov (Jun 24, 2010)

Hola amigos de este gran foro necesito de su ayuda:

se que para medir la corriente hay que conectar el tester en serie al circuito en cuestion pero la verdad no se donde deberia colocar las puntas del tester para medir la intensidad de corriente del circuito colector del transistor 2n222.
les adjunto el diagrama.
Gracias.


----------



## aldemarar (Jun 24, 2010)

si vas a medir la corriente de colector colocas el multimetro en serie una punta en el colector y la otra en la resistencia o sino mide el voltaje en el colector y usas la ley de ohnm I= v/r


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 24, 2010)

Medi la caida de tension sobre la R de 330 y calcula la corriente con la ley de ohm tal como dice aldemarar.


----------



## eduardov (Jun 24, 2010)

gracias por sus respuestas amigos


----------

